# Bloopers



## mrgrumpy (May 21, 2007)

I was just reading the instructions for a competition.  I got to the end, and had a good laugh.

Here it is, see if you can find it:

12. The following miscellaneous cleanliness and safety rules will apply:

A. No use of any tobacco products while handling meat.

B. Cleanliness of the cook, assistant cooks and the teamâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s assigned cooking space is required. Shirt and shoes are required to be worn.

C. Sanitizing of work area should be implemented with the use of a bleach/water rinse (one cap/gallon of water). A sink with hot water is provided in a central location by the contest organizer for washing, rinsing and sanitizing of utensils.

D.A fire extinguisher device will be near all pits.



I will give you a hint.... it is under B..... I think some of us would look really funny with only a shirt and shoes on...... did you notice no pants are required?????

Bill


----------



## cheech (May 21, 2007)

Nice catch


----------



## deejaydebi (May 21, 2007)

I'm guessing that's assumed ....


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 22, 2007)

does that mean i can't cook nekkid w/ only my aloha shirt, black beret, sandals, & red jalapeno apron ???/ aw hell - i quit lmao


----------



## ultramag (May 22, 2007)

That's why I don't do comps. I just find it too restrictive to Q with pants on. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Can't wait til the gathering!


----------

